# New Angels: Help ID The Variety!



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

hey all,

i picked up to juvi angels today. the guys who sold them to me wasnt sure of the name of the variety. they have markings like Kois but are black and the gills are red like that of a blusher. (i got that tidy lil piece of info from Lohachata! thank you Loha!)

i've hosted the pic up here. could someone help me ID the variety please?










Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, the spots are like a marble, but the see-through gill cover makes them "blushing". so maybe blushing marble angels?


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

yea ive got to go with emc7....very pretty...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks goto and emc! yea they are very pretty. i'm hoping that they are evenly paired. these two were inseprable in the lfs tank. hence i'm guessin they are an established pair?!?!?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

they might be a pair.. my two angels paired up at that age.. you may have gotten lucky there


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

cool! thanks Allie!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Good post Zakk! I just got 4 angels that look almost exactly like yours, only 2 have a bit of orange in them. I was freaking out when they arrived as I had never heard of Blushing anglefish and I thought they had ammonia poisoning from being shipped!! When they survived the first few days I realized something else was going on and googled them only to find out that the red "cheek" was normal in some varieties!
Good luck with yours, mine are kind of crazy. They eat my italian vals and attack my gravel vac when the debris gets sucked up! Fun to watch though!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

na my babies are docile though from past experience i know for a fact that they get real mean! funny thing is that i;ve had angels as a kid but never knew that they were cichlids. i've got my eyes on a nice pair of convicts. about 2 inches. if the kid next door takes my swords, i'm keeping convicts in the 25!


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*pretty angels*



Zakk said:


> hey all,
> 
> i picked up to juvi angels today. the guys who sold them to me wasnt sure of the name of the variety. they have markings like Kois but are black and the gills are red like that of a blusher. (i got that tidy lil piece of info from Lohachata! thank you Loha!)
> 
> ...


Zakk, these do look like to me also blushing marbles. I've bred angels for years and I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, looking at your pic. You have two females. I'm sorry and good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

oh well! that was bound to happen! how do i know which one is a male?


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*angels*



Zakk said:


> oh well! that was bound to happen! how do i know which one is a male?


Hi zakk, if you look at the bottom of the fish the male is straight across from its antenna fins to its bottom fin, th female is completely round.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

ok cool! thanks fishyfreek!


----------

